# No longer needed



## DeniseM (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm trying to help a friend find a last minute rental.  (They booked airfare before making a reservation - oopps!)

They prefer Kauai, but will consider other islands.

Prefer 1 bdm., but will consider other units.

Please click on my blue user name and send me a message.


----------

